# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Dieta/Zdrowy tryb życia!

## patrycja18

Witam chciałabym zapytać czy moje dania/ posiłki które głównie jadam są dobre w diecie, czego mam się pozbyć a co moge jeść ma malutkich ilościach. Prosze o opinie.

- Musli ( płatki owsiane,żytnie,kukurydziane, siemie lniane, łuski słonecznika )

- Kromki z chleba ciemnego słonecznikowego z ( ser żółty, ketchup , pasta jajeczna , ogórek, dżem )(Nie jem tu wszystkiego na raz, tylko raz takie raz takie, zależy na co mam ochotę)

- omelt z serem

- kromki chleba białego opiekane w jajku

- warzywa na parze z ryżem białym'

- ryż biały z jabłkiem lub dżemem

- makaron z jabłkiem lub dżemem

- Jakaś zupa raz na jakiś czas ( uszka z barszczem, grzybowa, melko z makaronem)

- Sałatki ( z porów, warzywna , z brokułów)

Chciałabym zapytać czy musli lepiej jeść rano czy wieczorem ?

A i dodam że jestem osobą bardzo aktywną fizycznie gram w piłke nożną, aktualnie ( zima ) jeżdżę na nartach, chodze na basen 1x w tyg. i chodze na siłownie 1x w tyg.

Chce troche schudnąć i głównie wyrzeźbić ciało

Mam 19 lat
Waga: 65 kg ( chce spaść tak do 55/60 kg)
Wzrost: 165cm
BMI:23.88(czyli prawidłowe)

----------


## Aldona K

Sniadanie to podstawa , kolację możesz sobie darować. Chleb w jajku? Ja bym raczej tego unikała. Wiecej warzy i owoców. 5 małych posiłków, składających się w większości z warzyw na parze i białe mięso. Jak chcesz wyrzeźbić swoje ciało to pomyśl o aerobiku i chyba właśnie ćwiczenia są najlepszym sposobem na pozbycie się nadmiaru "tłuszczyku" jak pomyslisz o cwiczeniach to pomyśl również o swoich mięśniach, ja nabawiłam się bolesnych skurczów mięśni przez nadmierny wysiłek, teraz mam filtr magnezowy Dafi i pije duzo przefiltrowanej wody, szkoda, ze tak boleśnie musiałam się przekonać jak to jest jak organizm ma niedobór magnezu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od lat się zmagam z moją nadwagą...w wieku 19 lat ważyłam 52kg ! (zeszłam z wagi 89kg ) później przytyłam do ponad 80kg ! w wieku 24 lat zeszłam znowu z wagi do 57kg ! W wieku 26 lat ważyłam już 84kg ! w 9 miesiącu ciąży przy porodzie doszłam do wagi 108 kg !  :Frown: (( zeszłam do 105kg i znowu waga do 111kg !  :Frown:  aktualnie ważę 107kg !  :Frown:   ćwiczę na rowerku stacjonarnym i na orbitreku magnetycznym...ale totalnie moje odżywianie ma się nijak do ćwiczeń...czasami jem jako ostatni posiłek jogurt naturalny o 19 a czasami po 20 potrafię zjeść 6 tostów...na obiadek gotowane chude mięsko z ryżem a przed snem 8szt. czekoladek...dziewczyny ratujcie !!! nie mogę się powstrzymać przed nocnym objadaniem się...nie potrafię jeść 5 posiłków dziennie w małych ilościach co 3 godziny...bo ciągle chodzę głodna  :Frown: (( ja potrzebuje zrzucić co najmniej 50 kg ! a na wielu forach czytam że dziewczyny zmagają się z 7kg !

----------


## Annkowska

To wieczorne podjadanie to bardzo poważny problem, który dotyka wiele osób.

----------


## guo

musli zdecydowanie powinno się jeść rano  :Smile:  teraz jestem w ciąży ale nawyk szukania jadłospisów w necie pozostał, ostatnio najczęściej sięgam do portalu świadome macierzyństwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyszłe mamy powinny spróbować kateringu, który jest przeznaczony dla kobiet w ciąży. Jest to bardzo fajne ułatwienie jeżeli przyszła mama jest jeszcze aktywna zawodowo i nie musi się męczyć i stać przy tych przysłowiowych garach.  Ja na czas ciąży zamawiałam sobie dietę z dietbox. Bardzo dobre i zdrowe dania...zawsze było coś słodkiego a co najważniejsze nie przytyłam dużo w ciąży. Myślę, że to zasługa mojej diety pudełkowej.

----------


## Zuzkaaa

Ja korzystam  cateringu Wygodna Dieta i jestem bardzo zadowolona ze współpracy. Jem smaczni i zdrowo a do tego kolorowo i fit! Dania są bardzo urozmaicone więc się nie nudzą i co ważne syte- więc w zupełności na cały zień wystarcza mi ich 5 posiłków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem w  ciąży i też staram się zdrowy tryb życia prowadzić, ostatnio jednak nabawiłam się anemii i do tego wszystkiego doszło mi stosowanie ścisłej diety i suplementu dicofer, no..ale to taki urok ciąży widocznie  :Smile:

----------


## atlanta

nie ma nic lepszego niż zdrowy tryb życia to się później wraca z nawiązką. ja dbam o siebie jak tylko mogę, piję systematycznie Biovital ze względu na te wszystkie witaminy oraz wyciąg z głogu, czuję naprawdę dobrze pomimo wieku - już 40stka dawno na karku. wydaje mi się, że nawet lepiej niż moje rówieśniczki. z chęcią uprawiam różnego rodzaju sporty, lubię się bardzo ruszać  :Smile:  na pewno nie siedzę na kanapie przed tv, to tylko strata czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt  - dieta to podstawa ale też nie oszukujmy się  te jedzonko musi nam smakować i sycić  :Smile: . Ja od pół roku odchudzam się z pomocą diety pudełkowej Victory Diet i chudnę  zdrowo i fajnie   :Smile:

----------


## throwback

Myślę, że masz całkiem fajną dietę, tylko może źle dobraną? Proponuje iść do dietetyka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama mogę się pochwalić, że w końcu, po kilku podejściach mam odpowiednio dobraną dietę.  Dzięki niej dużo lepiej się czuję. Teraz wprowadzam inny trening i zioła na wzmocnienie z herbaya, dzięki czemu będę mogła spełnić swoje marzenie. Odzyskam dawną siłę i znów będę znowu mogła startować w zawodach.

----------


## Yumiel

Piszesz o tym, że jesteś bardzo aktywna fizycznie. Nie wydaje mi się. Chyba, że bardzo często jeździsz na tych nartach. 
A posiłki myślę, że są okej. Ja bym raczej nic nie zmieniła, chociaż może zamiast dżemu to bym wybrała jakiś krem orzechowy (nie mylić z nutellą).

----------


## Yumiel

Piszesz o tym, że jesteś bardzo aktywna fizycznie. Nie wydaje mi się. Chyba, że bardzo często jeździsz na tych nartach. 
A posiłki myślę, że są okej. Ja bym raczej nic nie zmieniła, chociaż może zamiast dżemu to bym wybrała jakiś krem orzechowy (nie mylić z nutellą).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurkuma w formie suplementu z herbaya i mamy działanie na cały organizm. Wzmacnia się odporność, organy wewnętrzne, układ oddechowy. Dla mnie najlepsze są takie wielofunkcyjne produkty. Do tego odpowiednia daweczka sportu, minimum trzy razy w tygodniu.

----------


## patrycjan80

Najważniejsze to nie podjadać, zadbać o ruch i nie ma innej opcji - waga będzie spadać. U mnie najgorzej było właśnie z ruchem. Za nic w świecie nie mogłam się zmotywować. Któregoś dnia odwiedziła mnie koleżanka i zaproponowała wspólne wczasy odchudzające w hotelu Zalesie Mazury. W końcu uległam i postanowiłam spróbować. Powiem Wam, że do dzisiaj jestem jej wdzięczna. Sam wyjazd był świetny - mnóstwo atrakcji i duża dawka ruchu. Przekonałam się do sportu i zostało mi do dziś. Tak się w to wkręciłam, że zaczęłam regularnie biegać i chodzić na basen. Waga? Aktualnie już 21 kg mniej.

----------


## anetkab

Bardzo ładnie i zdrowo  :Smile:

----------


## Lena1289

Przede wszystkim pamiętaj o tym, że śniadanie to najważniejszy posiłek w ciągu dnia. Później możesz delikatnie zmniejszać porcje, jednak rankiem musisz się dobrze posilić. Ważne jest również to, aby ani nie rezygnować z kolacji, ani nie jeść na nią zbyt dużej ilości jedzenia. Osobiście zrezygnowałam z musli, bo w sklepach ciężko znaleźć takie, które nie są dosładzane. Jeśli dużo ćwiczysz to zastanów się nad piciem shaków proteinowych. Ja po każdym treningu pije te od Eco and Fit. Bardzo fajnie regenerują organizm  :Smile:

----------


## rysiek301

Na śniadanie zamiast musli, może płatki owsiane?

----------


## Wika

U mnie bardzo fajnie sprawdziła się opcja z cateringiem. Dzięki wygodnejdiecie w końcu jem zdrowo, świeżo i fit a dzięki temu, ze nie musze gotować mam więcej czasu na ćwiczenia :Wink:

----------


## rysiek301

> U mnie bardzo fajnie sprawdziła się opcja z cateringiem. Dzięki wygodnejdiecie w końcu jem zdrowo, świeżo i fit a dzięki temu, ze nie musze gotować mam więcej czasu na ćwiczenia


za to chyba masz znacznie mniej kasy?  :Frown:

----------


## tommik

Co do cateringu to można znaleźć w dobrej cenie coś smacznego. Jeśli chce się przygotowywać 5 ciekawych posiłków dla 2 osób to, biorąc pod uwagę dzisiejsze ceny, czasem gotowe jedzonko wyjdzie niewiele drożej. Kiedy uczyłam się diety bezglutenowo-bezlaktozowej też skorzystałam z takiego rozwiązania. Teraz już sama sobie gotuję i jeszcze dodatkowo wspieram jelita maślanem sodu zawartym w debutirze i czuję się bardzo ok.

----------


## ala.kowal12222@onet.pl

Generalnie posiłki okej, może trochę więcej warzyw, by się zdało. Ja miałam duże problemy z wagą, więc zapisałam się do dietetyka i w sumie pomogła mi schudnąć nawet bez diety, po prostu powiedziała co i jak jeść. Polecam wam babkę z Tastycalories, można się umówić na konsultacje online.

----------


## penutka

cieżko pogodzić życie w biegu i zdrową dietę ale próbuje, trafiłem na fajne shaki fitMe, mogą zastąpić zbilansowany posiłek, zacząłem zabierać do pracy, mam z głowy obiad i chociaz, wiem że coś zdrowego jem

----------


## olemek

dobrze ze juz mak nawyk sianiadan ;p

----------


## Kasjo155

biały chleb i jajka mają naprawdę sporo kalorii, więc można się zastanowić czy czegoś danego dnia sobie nie odpuścić

----------

